

Haiti Situation Tracking Form (provided by Google) - brown9-2
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dDBZYTZlSDBMN2ZuNTk5cU40V3NKa3c6MA

======
Tichy
Interesting, but what happens with the submissions? How does one even know
that it is real?

~~~
brown9-2
This is a good question and it's obviously good to be dubious with crises like
these.

I followed the link from this reddit post
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/apf4l/hey_reddit...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/apf4l/hey_reddit_the_team_im_working_with_at_google_has/c0iqj2w)
which also points to <http://www.google.com/relief/haitiearthquake/>.

